# Sigvald the Magnificent WIP



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Bought this guy today and I have to say, it's an excellent model!

After cleaning him up a bit and building him I started work on the painting. So far only done the face and hair and started work on the chestplate. I've also basecoated the cloak but that's got a long way to go yet (shades etc.).

Here's how he's looking so far (the base is a Resin cast scenic Dockside base made by www.kerrandking.co.uk)


























Cheers!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

nice work for the armor paint job! may i ask, however, why you picked a dock theme for him?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I have no idea why I picked a dock theme for him, mainly because I had a few Dock bases lying around at the time. Just pretend he's off to fight a few Sartosan Pirates


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

nice job. im going to buy him and convert him to an inquisitor.

but its pretty darn cool


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks good so far but I wouldn't mind seeing some brighter pics.


----------

